

MongoDB at Etsy - epall
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/05/19/mongodb-at-etsy/

======
mumrah
Personally, I would still put some caching in front of a document db. Either
something in the application (memcache), or something in front of the web
service (varnish, squid)

~~~
bittersweet
From the article:

>Caching at many levels is of course still a part of our application, but so
far we've not found any reason to cache a single MongoDB document retrieved by
primary key in an external cache like memcached, a practice that is currently
common for us when we use relational databases.

I'm not quite sure what they are actually caching as I can not find any
valuable info in server headers at all, for example relating to varnish etc.

